# Pen Box Plans



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

I am turning pens as Christmas Gifts this year and would like to make a nice small wooden gift box for each pen. I've tried everywhere including Lumberjocks to find plans for a pen box without success. I was hoping someone might have a design that has worked well for them.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

I usually take a solid block, resaw it in half, and using a core box bit in the router table I rout out a channel for the pen sizing it to the specific pen. From there I will roung off the corners and drill holes for small barrel hinges to join the two halves hack together. Doing it this way keeps the grain consistent and it a nice effect. Of course you can also just use two pieces of wood for the top and bottom but I specific keep small 5/4, 64, and 8/4 cutoffs all year for this reason. I'll dig up some pix and send them to you.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

That's a great idea Shannon!


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

That's exactly the kind of thing I was looking for Shannon, I would love to see some pictures!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Shannon, please post the pictures here. I'd love to see them, too.


----------



## johnpoole (Nov 28, 2008)

here's a tip (?) i used last year a couple of times.. start with a 1+ inch blank.. i used my bandsaw to remove 1/4 inch from each side and 1/2 inch from the end… then spin the pin.. use the 4 siide and each end, a few hand cut dovetails and not only does the box match.. the grain matches..

not something you can get rich selling.. the box takes a couple of hours.. but a great gift for someone special.. IF i make another one this season i will try to post pictures.. (i not much for pictures)..


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's my spin on the pen box. Pretty much an emulation (naked rip-off) of Doug Stowe's pen box.
More details are down in the give and take comments, so scroll down…


----------

